# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Mission Accomplished...

## trendy

Περίπου... έχει επιτευχθεί ζεύξη uoc-dkounal-trojy ή πιο απλά Κνωσός-Μασταμπάς-Δ.Κέντρο . Απομένει το φινίρισμα στις κατευθυντικές dkounal-trojy ώστε να υπάρχει απρόσκοπτη ζεύξη και στο κέντρο. Ως εκ τούτου δίκτυο θα έχουν οι περιοχές Φορτέτσας, Μασταμπά και το κέντρο. Ευτυχώς ο καιρός ήταν με το μέρος μας  ::

----------


## papashark

Τελικά ποιό ήταν το πρόβλημα μεταξύ dkounal και uoc ?

----------


## dkounal

Το πρόβλημα ήταν μεταξύ the_doc και dkounal αλλά τελικά μάλλον έφταιγε το pigtail που υπήρχε στην omni στον the_doc. Δεν δοκίμασα ταχύτητες Πάνο, αλλά πλέον βλέπω τον the_doc στο site survey έστω και εαν έχω γυρισμένη αλλού την κεραία (20 μοιρες γωνία)

Το link dkounal-trojy ττραβάει ζόρια αλλά πισττεύω ότι με κάποιο τρόπο θα δοθεί λύση στις επόμενες ημέρες. 

Το σημαντικό είναι στόχος μας είναι να είμαστε νόμιμοι ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να μην κάνουμε πάνω από 3-4 db υπέρβαση. Σε αντίθεση με κάποια άλλα δίκτυα εδώ που δεν ξέρω μέχρι πότε θα κάνω υπομονή να τρώω την ακτινοβολία τους.....

----------


## trendy

Πάντως τώρα αυτό που φαίνεται να τραβάει ζόρια είναι το 900AP+(στην omni) του doc. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το power over ethernet ή είναι ελλατωματικό το ίδιο το 900+. Τα συμπτώματα είναι να μην ανταποκρίνεται ούτε σε ασύρματη ούτε σε ενσύρματη σύνδεση, σα να νεκρώνει. Ξεμπλοκάρει βγάζοντας το από την μπρίζα του ρεύματος.
Οι γιατροί τι λένε;

----------


## MAuVE

> Τα συμπτώματα είναι να μην ανταποκρίνεται ούτε σε ασύρματη ούτε σε ενσύρματη σύνδεση, σα να νεκρώνει. Ξεμπλοκάρει βγάζοντας το από την μπρίζα του ρεύματος.
> Οι γιατροί τι λένε;


Αν κολλάει μόνο το ασύρματο μπορεί να είναι το PoE. Η ενσύρματη σύνδεση είναι ανθεκτική σε διακυμάνσεις της τάσης. Αυτό που μου έχει συμβεί μία φορά, αλλά και σε άλλους (κάνε search στο φόρουμ) είναι η ενσύρματη να μπερδεύεται με την ταχύτητα. Στα 100 Mbps δεν ακούει, την βάζεις στα 10 και είναι μιά χαρά. Δοκιμασέ το την επόμενη φορά

----------


## trendy

Επειδή έχουμε 2 900+ πάνω στην ταράτσα, το ένα με omni και το άλλο με κατευθυντική, που πέφτουν πάνω σε switch, πάντα κολάει το 900+ με την omni. Υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει το poe που είναι γτπ. Θα του βάλω ένα καινούργιο σήμερα να δω τι πουλάκια πιάνει. Αλλιώς παίζει να είναι ελλατωματική η συσκευή.

----------


## dkounal

> Πάντως τώρα αυτό που φαίνεται να τραβάει ζόρια είναι το 900AP+(στην omni) του doc. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το power over ethernet ή είναι ελλατωματικό το ίδιο το 900+. Τα συμπτώματα είναι να μην ανταποκρίνεται ούτε σε ασύρματη ούτε σε ενσύρματη σύνδεση, σα να νεκρώνει. Ξεμπλοκάρει βγάζοντας το από την μπρίζα του ρεύματος.
> Οι γιατροί τι λένε;


Τελικά, βρέθηκε ότι με πιο καινουργιο firmware (αν ειναι beta ακόμη καλύτερα) κολλάς άνετα ένα 900+ .... To κολλάς μάλιστα ακόμη και σε client mode να 'ναι... Τι σου είναι η τεχνολογία.... Καλά τα λέω trendy???

----------


## trendy

Εγώ κάτι άκουσα για cracks και μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα κάγκελο... Αν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό είναι απαράδεκτο να χρησιμοποιούνται  ::  
Για καλό και για κακό πάντως θα "αναβαθμίσω" το power over ethernet  ::

----------


## Cartman

ti cracks??????

----------


## trendy

Cracks που αναγκάζουν το 900+ να σου δίνει "προτεραιότητα" στο bandwidth.

----------


## Achille

Αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, όχι για να δίνεις προτεραιότητα, αλλά για να κάνεις ισοκατανομή.
Έχεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες;

----------


## trendy

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα. Άκουσα ότι κάποιος χρησιμοποίησε crack ώστε να παίρνει κατά κάποιον τρόπο προτεραιότητα όταν είναι πολλοί χρήστες. Άυτό κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κόλλαγε το 900+. 
Επειδή είναι crack και δε σου εξασφαλίζει σταθερότητα, αν είναι να γίνει ισοκατανομή, δε θα έπρεπε να γίνει σε επίπεδο routing;

----------


## Tsunami

Re paidia den yparxei kapoios allos stin therisso gia na apoktisoume kai emeis diktyo???  ::

----------


## trendy

Γιατί δεν κοιτάς στη nodedb.com και να βάλεις και τη θέση σου;

----------


## Tsunami

trendy epeidi einai ligo periploko mporeis na dwseis kanena hint gia to pws akrivws dilwnw tin thesi mou???it would be really usefull

----------


## trendy

Το στίγμα το βρίσκεις στο http://www.maporama.com και το βάζεις στο http://www.nodedb.com .

----------


## papashark

Φιλε Tsunami,

1) πως και διάλεξες το συγκεκριμένο όνομα ?  ::  

2) Διάβασε λίγο το FAQ θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ

3) Στο http://www.maporama.com θα βρεις το ακριβές σου στίγμα (ελπίζω ότι η περιοχή σου είναι μέσα, την αθήνα την έχει ολόκληρη, μέχρι το τελευταίο καρόδρομο), ειδαλλιώς θα πρέπει να βρεις ένα GPS, ή να βρεις ένα χάρτι που να έχει συντεταγμένες για να το βρεις από εκεί.....

----------

